# Safenights Ireland



## smurfinguk

Hi 
Any body had any dealings with this group? I have tried to contact them via website but have had no reply. Do they no longer exist ? Planning trip in May and would ideally like to find one night stopovers as an occasional alternative to campsites which in Ireland are quite expensive. Any help appreciated.
Smurfinguk


----------



## Glandwr

Not sure if it is the same organiastion but I looked up one of the ten euro a night stops a couple of years ago. It was basically a layby with a pinic table, info board and a request to call at the farmhouse 200 yards away to pay.

Pleasant surroundings but we found that wild camping were everywhere in the Western part of Ireland and pretty common elsewhere.

One thing that WAS difficult was finding somewhere to get rid of your rubbish.  

Dick


----------



## erneboy

If I am right it was offered free by members in Ireland who had room for a van or two at their homes.

Ask one here: http://www.motorhomecraic.com/forum/ you may get an answer, or search MHF for old post about it, Alan.

Edit: I see you beat me to it.


----------



## erneboy

Have you been on their site? http://www.safenightsireland.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=91&Itemid=101

Alan.


----------



## Crazywater

Hi Smurfinguk

AFAIK it is still on the go. Frank is usually quite efficient so I would simply try again. That said there are plenty of places in Ireland where a bit of sensible overnight parking is no problem. It is also encouraged in places like Howth and Greystones on the understanding that some effort would be made to support local business. 

Also it is permitted to overnight park at the Marinas along the Shannon. If you give me an idea of your route I can advise further. 

Finally, as erneboy has said there is a good gang over on Craic.


----------



## erneboy

erneboy said:


> Have you been on their site? http://www.safenightsireland.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=91&Itemid=101
> 
> Alan.


Sorry, I should have read your OP properly. I see you have contacted them but no answer, Alan.


----------



## smurfinguk

Thanks everyone for the replies.

I have tried to contact them (Safenights) via website and I have left a message on answer phone so I think I just will wait for their response as it would seem they are definitely still going. 

I also have registered with motorhomecraic and may join them as a member once I have looked a bit more at the site. 

Plan is to head west and travel the coast from Donegal down to Cork and eventually finish up in Dublin after about 5 weeks. 

Any suggestions for places pretty weird or just plain wonderful to stay or visit will be gratefully received and as usual we will blog our trip to pass on info to others.

Once again thanks in advance


----------



## simandme

Places to see: 

Connemara, Skellig Islands and Beara peninsula (least touristy) - though any of the 'Rings' in Kerry are great.

I'm sure people will add to the list. Stunning countryside, wonderful food and drink, coupled with fantastic people - you'll won't believe how fast your time will go!


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi smurfinguk,

Really difficult to know were to start, there are hundreds of wild camp spots especially down the north, west and south coasts, and Aires are beginning to spring up. The Erne/Shannon waterway system provide lots of stops and many pubs and restaurants will allow you to stay in return for some trade. We find that small harbours and beach car parks can be good.

You have made an excellent start by joining motorhomecraic. We are a friendly helpful bunch and you will get lots of help and support there. 

Like Facts you can have free access to much of the forum, but for £10 (yearly sub) you will have access to a downloadable POI map which is very extensive, and like Britstops, ACSI, or France passion you will save your sub many times over. 

Davy


----------



## alhod

I love Ireland! Have visited many times and will be there again next week but unfortunately not by camper so staying in hotels.
The best bits I think are the furthest west but anywhere down the coast is just heaven. Sligo is wild, Mayo is salmon, Galway is oysters but you cannot go wrong anywhere - scenery breathtaking, hospitality in every way unbeatable and the greatest people on earth!

Alan

PS For a real bit of Irish gourmet food visit Moran's at KilcolganWeir, few miles south of Galway. Guinness and oysters in a wonderful setting by the river - unbeatable


----------



## Yaxley

Hi smurfinguk
I joined SafenightsIreland last year but didn't actually use any of their locations as I found as I was going around Ireland especially in the West of Ireland I found plenty of wild camping locations. Some remote and others in villages and towns. Biggest problem sometimes is locating public toilets for emptying cassette and accessing water tap. 
I used a Dutch website which has identified a large number of safe locations and has listed the GPS co-ordinates.

http://www.reisverhaleneuropa.nl/camper/ierland/plaatsen.htm

This will give you the map of Ireland with motorhome symbols and you just magnify the location and hold your cursor over the relevant symbol and it will show the location name and a number. If you click on 'list' at the top of the page it will open a numerical list of locations with the GPS co-ordinates.
Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## Stanner

Just looked up one of the sites we've used on the Dutch site and found a magic camper.

http://goo.gl/maps/e8GU5

Click one step right and watch it appear...............magic :roll:


----------



## wobby

Lived on Ireland for 22 year and never used a campsite.. Find somewhere peacefully and park for the night. We often parked up in the middle of a village for the night no problem at all. As for water there are lots of cemetery's to get water from or just pull up at a farm and ask, no one will bite your head off some will even let you stay for the night. We loved in Sligo on the edge of lough gill beautiful spot and a viewing point to park up on too.. 

Wobby


----------



## veron

Safenights are offering MCC members membership for 2014 at £5, useful for those visiting the National Rally in May/June.


----------



## Topazgirl

We stayed in a site in Mayo called the Hermitage Mediataion Centre. It is outside the village of Drummin, Westport. The guy who owns it says he is registered with Safe Nights Ireland but he didn't mind that we weren't members. This place is stunning, behind Croagh Patrick. It cost us ten euro for the night. Good parking. We were going home the next day or we would have stayed another night. 
We have booked in for two nights in August.


----------

